# OJE



## ale267 (25 Feb 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Thank you for attention
I need to get to Toronto, cause wife is there and needs lot of help in household and with child.
Need for an advise: while waiting for the next course in my base, looking for OJE in Toronto.
What would be the right way: just cold calling over garrisons in Toronto (how often bother the same people is considered OK, if yes?), emailing to key people or anything else?
Appreciate.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Feb 2014)

First step is telling your chain of command of the requirement and asking what you can do to help.

Second step is waiting for an answer.


----------

